# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BST / BSTPro Dongle  BST Dongle V3.28.06 Released 24/12/2015

## كفاح الجريح

Released Date: 12/24/2015  
V3.28.06
--------------------  
Supported Samsung XMM6(Android 5.0 New security type)/XMM7160/7260 Modem series models (Bypass MSL, Read Cert, Direct Unlock)
Optimized Samsung XMM Modem NV decrypt algorithm, solved "decrypt data fail" bugs    
Added:
[Samsung]
> Added SM-G6000 {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert}
> Added SM-G600FY {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert}
> Added SM-J3109 {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,Super(MEID/IMEI),Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert}
> Added SM-J5007 {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert}
> Added SC-02F {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert}
> Added SCH-I679 {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,Super(MEID/IMEI),Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert}
> Added SM-T525 {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert}
> Added SM-T555 {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert}
> Added SM-T555C {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert}
> Added SM-T555Y {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert}
> Added SM-T567V {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)MEID,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert}
> Added SM-T677 {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Write Cert}
> Added SM-T807T {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write Cert}
> Added SM-T807J {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)MEID,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert}
> Added SM-T807P {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)MEID,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert}
> Added SM-T807R4 {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)MEID,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert}
> Added SM-T807V {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)MEID,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert}
> Added SM-T905 {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN,Write Cert}
> Added SM-C105 {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN}
> Added SM-C105A {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Write Cert}
> Added SM-C105K {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Write Cert}
> Added SM-C105L {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Write Cert}
> Added SM-C105S {Flash,ScreenLock,Unlock,(Super)IMEI,Read/Write EFS,Write Cert}
> Added SM-T230NT {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN}
> Added SM-T550 {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS,Read/Write QCN}
> Added SM-T670 {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS}
> Added SM-T700 {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS}
> Added SM-T710 {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS}
> Added SM-T800 {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS}
> Added SM-T810 {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS}
> Added SM-T900 {Flash,ScreenLock,Read/Write EFS}
> Added SM-N7505 {Bypass MSL,Read Cert}
> Added SM-N7505L {Bypass MSL,Read Cert}
> Added SM-N7507 {Bypass MSL,Read Cert}
> Added SM-T705 {Bypass MSL,Read Cert}
> Added SM-T705Y {Bypass MSL,Read Cert}
> Added SM-T705M {Bypass MSL,Read Cert}
> Added SM-T705W {Bypass MSL,Read Cert}
> Added SM-T805 {Bypass MSL,Read Cert}
> Added SM-T805Y {Bypass MSL,Read Cert}
> Added SM-T805M {Bypass MSL,Read Cert}
> Added SM-C111 {Bypass MSL,Read Cert}
> Added SM-C1116 {Bypass MSL,Read Cert}
> Added SM-C111M {Bypass MSL,Read Cert}
> Added SM-C115 {Bypass MSL,Read Cert}
> Added SM-C115M {Bypass MSL,Read Cert}
> Added SM-C115W {Bypass MSL,Read Cert}
> Added GT-P5220 {Bypass MSL,Read Cert}
> Added SM-G850F {Bypass MSL,Read Cert}
> Added SM-G850FQ {Bypass MSL,Read Cert}
> Added SM-G850M {Bypass MSL,Read Cert}
> Added SM-G850T {Bypass MSL,Read Cert}
> Added SM-G850Y {Bypass MSL,Read Cert}
> Added SM-G850F {OneKey Recovery(5.1.x)}  
Fixed:
> Supported Samsung XMM7160/7260 Modem series models (Bypass MSL，Read Cert，Direct Unlock)
> Supported Samsung XMM6(Android 5.0 New security type) Modem series models (Bypass MSL，Read Cert，Direct Unlock)
> Optimized Samsung XMM Modem NV decrypt algorithm, solved "decrypt data fail" bugs  
من هنا
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
GsmBest Team

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## gsmhassan2005

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

